# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  CMILD (works VERY well for me!)

## ElizaLS

I tried a technique I made up that I have dubbed "CMILD." WOW does it work!!!!
It stands for Conscious Mantra Induced Lucid Dream. It's similar to MILD. What you do is, about an hour before you go to sleep, start saying in your head, "When I become conscious next, I will do a reality check." Repeat it as you fall asleep, and do some RCs. Repeat it until you feel it being absorbed into your subconscious, and until you fall asleep. It's that simple!
I had 2 lucid dreams in one night last night resulting from it!

----------


## Jay12341235

so you tried this once?

----------


## ElizaLS

Yep! Twice, actually, because I tried it again tonight. It worked both times.

----------


## NightSpy2

Wow man, sounds like it might actually work. But why the C?
I realize it stands for "conscious", but arent yoy conscious anyway if your doing a mantra? Lol..
But it sounds like it might actually work! Try again tonight and see if it works again.

----------


## ElizaLS

The "C" just shadows the part of the mantra where I say "When I become conscious next."
Oh, and it worked again for me two nights ago. I didn't try it last night because I was too tired, but so far it has worked every time I use it.

----------


## xRealityCheck

Can I use other sentences?

----------


## NightSpy2

> The "C" just shadows the part of the mantra where I say "When I become conscious next."
> Oh, and it worked again for me two nights ago. I didn't try it last night because I was too tired, but so far it has worked every time I use it.



Oh ok.. Cool.. Well, try it again throughout the week and update me on your progress.. How many times you used it : How many times it worked.

----------


## LucidApprentice

This is exactly the standard MILD technique...

----------


## ElizaLS

To xRealityCheck, sure, just make it have the basic meaning of the other one. 

To NightSpy2, I tried using it tonight, but my watch alarm went off and I had to turn it off. Then I fell asleep, forgetting about it.  ::lol:: 

To LucidApprentice, not exactly, I don't think. For two reasons: 1. It has a slightly different mantra then MILD, which is, if I'm correct, you say something like, "I will become aware in my dreams," where you kind of convince yourself that you lucid dream. This one tells you that when you become conscious next, you will reality check, and it carries over into your dreams. 2. I'm not so sure about this, but from what I know about MILD, you start repeating it as you are in bed, going to sleep. With mine, you start repeating it an hour or more before you go to bed.

----------


## Erii

Say "when I am conscious next" instead of when I become

----------


## Typho

I will try this tonight after Tae Kwon do Class.

----------


## hashmash89

I like this mantra. I'll give it a shot tonight

----------


## Typho

For the first night this didn't work. I tried a sort of meditation while repeating my mantra for about 10 minutes before going to sleep. Probably not long enough. I'll try again tonight,

----------


## Faeryliquid

Also tried it last night.  Nearly managed it WILD. So many techniques to try, I might try a variation on it tonight.

----------


## ElizaLS

I find it helps to take a walk as you repeat it. The rhythm of your footsteps helps.
Oh, and a mantra that also seems to work is, "When I dream tonight, I will do a reality check." Often, as soon as you are reminded of the mantra, you know you are dreaming.

----------


## zebrah

MILD is a form of DILD. This is essentially a MILD. You can use any mantra you want.

There is also no limit on when you can start or do your mantra. 

I am glad MILD works for you but this isn't anything new.

----------


## ElizaLS

Oh. Darn.  :Cheeky:  Guess I need to review my MILD knowledge..

----------


## zebrah

> Oh. Darn.  Guess I need to review my MILD knowledge..



MILD is a lot about what works for you. So is any lucid dreaming technique. You take the base and tweak it to what you find success with.

Keep up the good work  ::D:

----------


## Pokerface

Will try.

----------


## Metallicuh

What about recording yourself saying it and listening to it over and over again?
Would it have the same effect?

----------


## Avalanche

So it's basically MILD, but changing the mantras, which were already variable before, and saying it at a different time, which was variable before..

Explain to me why this is different, I would appreciate a new method. I really would.

----------

